# my trailer hitch project



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Well I have been threatening to do this little project for quite a while and finally broke down and finished it An additional plus was that I remembered to take my camera. Enjoy!

To explain my situation. I use my Case SC for all my heavy hauling needs in the woods and given the time of year that mainly involves firewood processing. In the past I had to mess around hooking and unhooking trailer and splitter throughout the process until I figured out how to create my "new" firewood wagon train. 

I started with these parts.
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a332/chrpmaster/SD530785.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

and 

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a332/chrpmaster/SD530784.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Then after a little welder work I ended up with this.

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a332/chrpmaster/SD530790.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

in this pic you can also see the stake pocket it fits into. Why I want to put it there will become clear soon.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

So after adding a trailer ball I was able to create the firewood wagon train!

Front 2/3rds

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a332/chrpmaster/SD530799.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

Back half

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a332/chrpmaster/SD530800.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

It actually pulls real easy and isn't too bad to maneuver around trees and stuff (just don't try to backup :dazed: ). The log splitter is a little narrower that the trailer and I found that it will stay pretty much within the tire tracks of the trailer even on sharp turns.

Any way sorry for the long winded post but I thought someone else could use it for some ideas. I think I "borrowed" the idea from someone else before so your welcomed to it. 

It really makes splitting wood easy since I can pitch it into the trailer after splitting it. After I was done I just unhooked the splitter and moved the wagon to the wood pile by the house and unloaded. Now I need to figure out how to build a dump trailer  

Andy


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

So it looks like you cut up the wood and split it right on the spot where you cut up the pieces? That does save a few loading and unloading as well as stacking renditions.  I have to cut mine. Stack it in the truck. Unload it. Stack it and wait until I get enough to split and then go through the pile and split it all at once.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TF Admin _
> *So it looks like you cut up the wood and split it right on the spot where you cut up the pieces? That does save a few loading and unloading as well as stacking renditions.  I have to cut mine. Stack it in the truck. Unload it. Stack it and wait until I get enough to split and then go through the pile and split it all at once. *


Yes I like to cut and split at the same time. I have a bad habit of cutting lots of wood then never getting back to split it. Unless the tree is really green I like to split and move it to my wood pile on nice days. Makes me feel like I accomplished more when I know I can grab some wood I processed today and make a fire with it. With this setup I can split enough wood to fill up that trailer in about an hour. After cutting, splitting and stacking that much wood I am ready to call it a day.

Andy


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

I like that Idea.
I had an uncle that had and SC Case. Yours has different rear wheels than his did. His had the spokes and my brother about 6 or 8 years old stuck his hed in between the spokes and got stuck. took lots of lard and soap to get him out. Made for easy paddleing by dad too.

 Al


----------



## Upper5Percent (Jul 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrpmaster _
> *So after adding a trailer ball I was able to create the firewood wagon train!
> 
> Front 2/3rds
> ...



:spinsmile


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Glad you guys like this project. Obviously the "driver" is very happy in the pictures. It is a little tricky to back up without disconnecting the splitter  

Andy


----------



## Upper5Percent (Jul 29, 2008)

You can learn...


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Thanks for the picture Paul. I can't imagine anyone towing like that let alone the cops not stopping the guy trying it.

Andy


----------



## Upper5Percent (Jul 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrpmaster _
> *Thanks for the picture Paul. I can't imagine anyone towing like that let alone the cops not stopping the guy trying it.
> 
> Andy *


What is amazing is that it is legal in many states!!!


----------



## BruceWayne (Feb 11, 2008)

It is legal


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Here are a couple of things I use:

http://www.tractorforum.com/f181/3-pt-trailer-lift-attachment-1504/


http://www.tractorforum.com/f184/my-tractor-cart-trailer-3541/


I used my 4410 and the hitch my friend welded up for me to move the Sea Ray when I had it. Worked great!

http://www.tractorforum.com/attachments/f17/724d1072379130-any-boat-owners-boat-suburban-jpg


http://www.tractorforum.com/f17/any-boat-owners-1340/


----------

